# Our haunt in Las Vegas 2012



## sincityhaunter (Sep 12, 2012)

This was our second year running a small haunt here in Las Vegas and it was a big hit with the neighbors!! Can't wait till next year!!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I liked it! That electic chair prop was really cool!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great job.......!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I see you got the zombie girl on the swing from Spirit. She was one of their more eerie props this year.

The electric chair scene was very striking.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I really like your haunt. I bet you scared a lot of people this year. My favorite was the girl on the swing.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Looks like a good shivery haunt!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job - I like the girl on the swing as well.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Pretty sweet. the swing girl and AMC Walking Dead girl in a robe at Spirit were my two favs this year.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Awesome haunt! Yep, liked the swinging girl too.


----------

